
Asian Entrepreneur Billionaires Outnumber Counterparts in US - wslh
https://financialtribune.com/articles/world-economy/75127/asian-entrepreneur-billionaires-outnumber-counterparts-in-us
======
RingwormOne
Well the US has around 320 million people, Asia has over 3 billion, so...

